# Thoughts and opinions,please...



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am sorry you are having these issues. My Casey is an awesome working dog, but was attacked several times while at dogs shows and/or training and so became concerned. He stresses down and looks like I beat him at least once a day once he enters the ring.

Because he really hates being in the ring, I chose to retire him. He is still trained in obedience (novice, open & utility), rally and agility at 11+, but I no longer really enter him anywhere with the intent to show - he loves the training and interaction, but hates the ring.

So my choice in your situation would be to try jack pots for happy work, and if that did not work I would retire Emmie - it really is no fun showing a dog that just wants out of the ring.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Haven't shown her in obedience. She is retired from conformation. One of my issues is finishing the magic button that initiates her desire to heel OR she will be heeling and she goes into standby shutdown mode...


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

What does she love? Object, activity, etc.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

She loves people. Not one for fetch, but loves to carry things in her mouth. Loves to stare out the window at wildlife, much more so than the others. She once caught a mouse in my house! Today, we used a toy briefly, but then she lost interest...


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sally's Mom said:


> She loves people. Not one for fetch, but loves to carry things in her mouth. Loves to stare out the window at wildlife, much more so than the others. She once caught a mouse in my house! Today, we used a toy briefly, but then she lost interest...


Any chance she might be good for work as a therapy dog?


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I would recommend trying Control Unleashed by Leslie McDevitt. Her techniques help the dog build confidence.

Leslie McDevitt: Control Unleashed®: Home Page


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Have you tried tagging her bum and running from her? Will she jump up and touch your hand or spin/twist for you? Anything, to get her engaged with you when she shuts down should help get her back into you.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Maybe you're just asking for too much too soon. If she will show initial interest in a toy, well then ask for one thing/behavior/command, praise like crazy with the toy, and put her up. Asking for repeated interest in the toy in one session may be too much for her, and if she's not excited about it, all you're doing is practicing her being bored/withdrawn/apathetic. Don't practice what you don't want. Was it a really really good toy? One that she really values? Does she love her dinner? What if you bring her bowl with her dinner in it to train? 

Obedience is not for every dog. If they are not food driven, not play driven, not toy driven, and not particularly enthusiastic for work....well -- obedience or performance may just not be for them. Have you tried agility? Just the simple act of physical activity (that is often absent from obedience) involved in agility may be motivating for her.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

She is built for agility.. It is a thought. I guess my belief correct or incorrect is that any golden can get a CD... She is so much fun when she is on!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

She could care less about food... Imagine that in a golden!!!Q,


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Sally's Mom said:


> She could care less about food... Imagine that in a golden!!!Q,


So she never eats?
I don't mean treats and special stuff at the training building -- I mean her regular dog food.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

She obviously eats, but she is one of my two fussy dogs that I have to make sure the others do not get into the food. My Mantha, George, and Mick were all born eating... Eat now,ask questions later...


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Special food does not matter... It all gets back to showing in conformation?


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

She will walk away from her food.. Anyway, I think slowing it down is a good idea. The trainer I work with is big on using stays for self control. Making her stay in class today, made her want to work to be with me. Tethering her when she blows me off only makes her bark and get frantic, yet when I go back to her she ducks her head etc. Last weekend showing in UKC seems to have made it all worse. I also brought her cousin to class today,they were born at the same time in my house and very competitive with each other. Mick is very willing and more straightforward... She definitely wanted to work when he got attention. She is my work in progress. Mick will be a quicker study, less baggage.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Janice, is she play driven? Does she "understand" what you are asking of her - like really drilling the routines at home, etc? 

My Danny would not eat in public so treats were useless at class. He also wasn't that much into toys in public. 

Mainly with him at class, he knew what his "job" was (we would train every day at home so he knew exactly what I wanted him to do) and did it. And when he was done he would get to sit on the side with his brother or girlfriend (one of our friends at the time had a golden who had been to all the same classes as Danny through 5 or 6 years and they were like littermates together).


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

She can heel beautifully and with enthusiasm OR she will just check out. Today, I had the "A" Emmie. Enthusiastic, willing, practiced our sit stay...only did about two minutes of heeling, sits, down, then the sit stay... I will take her slowly and work more with the others with more endurance.


----------

